# Please don't kill



## Satcomer (Jul 5, 2008)

Apple please don't kill the Mac Mini! when the AppleTV finally dies out just roll the AppleTV functions into the Mini and up the price about $125. Make it HD capable with a HDMI port and it will be a hit.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 6, 2008)

Please don't tell me Apple may ditch the Mac Mini.


----------



## chevy (Jul 6, 2008)

Apple won't.

Apple won't transform the Mac mini into media center and Apple won't ditch the AppleTV. Both will be significantly upgraded after the new iPhone season is over, I would suppose just before Xmas.


----------



## fryke (Jul 6, 2008)

1.) The Apple TV isn't dying imho. The more Apple reaches people with iTunes media, the more sense Apple TV makes. They'll continue to upgrade its features and it'll not directly compete with the Mac mini as a cheap desktop computer.

2.) The Mac mini doesn't go away. It's there to lure people into Mac desktop computing. Most people lured in by the price will try to mix & match the features they want and then decide to get the cheapest iMac instead. (That's the experience I make as an Apple reseller.) It just doesn't get the attention "required", Mac mini fans think. The thing is: Apple doesn't want it to get too much attention. It'll get an upgrade or something, sometime this year still, but it won't be spectacular. Just an opinion...


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 8, 2009)

Well it is now February of 2009 and still no update (even processor) to the Mini. This now kind of reminds me of the Cube.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 8, 2009)

Wouldn't make sense to kill the Mini now.
Seriously. People have less money to spend, or are afraid to spend more money. Mini sells fine.
And on global computer side.. netbooks sell a lot - a big part of the reason, other than the need for them, is that a $300-400 laptop is more affordable than a nice MacBook Air.
So why ditch the Mini? Unless there is something even more mini and better for that market share to replace it of course.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope you are right.


----------



## icemanjc (Feb 9, 2009)

I would rather ditch the AppleTV instead of the Mac Mini. Right now I have have a Mac Mini as a media server. The AppleTV doesn't have enough functions for me to want it. Such as the ability to play avi's or surf the internet because I use Netflix to stream.


----------



## fryke (Feb 9, 2009)

Hm. I still think there's no reason for Apple to "ditch" either. Both make sense for the respective target group. If you need a webbrowser and netflix streaming and avi-support, then you want a full computer.
Me, I'm glad I have my whole video library in iTunes and can watch them on my TV through AppleTV. It works great and I'm sure future versions of AppleTV will be even greater. Now if only iTunes Store Switzerland would offer movies/rentals etc.


----------



## icemanjc (Feb 9, 2009)

That gives me an idea. Maybe sometime Apple will integrate Netflix into the AppleTV like YouTube, however I don't know what format Netflix stores their videos in.


----------



## lbj (Feb 9, 2009)

Only problem is that Netflix is a competitor in both the movie rental and streaming video arena.  Apple should have bought them out when they had the chance.


----------



## icemanjc (Feb 9, 2009)

Yah, I guess that is true.
They still have a chance, its probably worth billions now, but that hasn't stopped them before.


----------



## bbloke (Feb 20, 2009)

MacRumors is carrying a story about a possible Mac mini update, complete with alleged photo of the new model.  The photo shows five USB ports, a FireWire 800 port, and two display ports.  The specs are listed as:


Intel Core 2 Duo
2 GHz
3 MB L2 cache
2 GB RAM DDR III, 1066MHz
SATA Super Drive

So here's hoping the Mac mini is safe at this point.


----------



## fryke (Feb 20, 2009)

It's been "safe" for years. The question is whether this update (and that's what it is...) will have to carry the line for 2+ years again or if Apple starts to carry _it_ again a bit more. It's been neglected for a long, long time.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 20, 2009)

The only thing about this MacRumors so called picture/movie is why would a new Mini have so many ports. Plus I hope if Apple rolls the Mini into the appleTV then they include either a Display port or HDMI port. My bet would be a Display port since cables for a Disport Port to HDMI are coming out this summer.


----------



## fryke (Feb 21, 2009)

The device clearly shows a MiniDisplayPort. I like the new ports. FW800 (hope the next alu MacBooks get that as well), two display connectors, one more USB port. Along with a faster processor, this machine makes sense. I don't see them merging Mac mini/AppleTV hardware-wise, though. FrontRow's already there on the Mac mini. So apart from a little software update, nothing much is needed.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 23, 2009)

bbloke said:


> MacRumors is carrying a story about a possible Mac mini update, complete with alleged photo of the new model.  The photo shows five USB ports, a FireWire 800 port, and two display ports.  The specs are listed as:
> 
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo
> ...


At the risk of whinging, I wish it would come with two firewire ports.


----------



## fryke (Feb 23, 2009)

If you use a good harddrive as the first device, you can hook up two more devices on the back of the harddrive.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 23, 2009)

Fryke, please give up the day job and specialise in Macs. It's the only way forward for you. 

P.S. Problem solved.


----------



## fryke (Feb 23, 2009)

huh? I _am_ specialised in Macs. I work for an Apple Reseller in Switzerland.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 23, 2009)

I was being ironic. 

Your advice is always invaluable.


----------



## fryke (Feb 23, 2009)

ah, irony. i must look that up.


----------

